# I will take care of this



## Englishisgreat

Hello,

I need the translation for to "take care of this". 

Don't worry I will take care of this.

Can you say:

Maakt u geen zorgen. Ik regel dit wel of Ik zorg ervoor ?

Best regards

Christos


----------



## eno2

I prefer  'ik regel dit wel'
And because it seems to be a problem that needs fixing :
Dat los ik wel op.

Less literal but frequently used:
'laat dat maar aan mij over'

 Daar zorg ik wel voor? No.  [That falls short of the meaning 'to fix'.  If you want touse 'zorgen voor', you should say: Ik zorg (er) wel (voor) dat dit opgelost raakt']. 

See what others say...


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello eno2,

Many thanks for your reply.

Is it possible to say: Ik zorg ervoor dat Mevrouw de Fries u terugbelt of Ik zorg ervoor dat u voor morgen een nieuw toestel zult krijgen ?

Best regards

Christos


----------



## eno2

Absoluut.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Prima. Hartelijk bedankt voor uw hulp.

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante vraag omdat dit over _chunks_ gaat (lett. "brokken", vaste combinaties, evt. collocaties), bijna-idioms: hoe zeg je idiomatisch "I'll take care of this"?

Ik kleefde even de suggesties hieronder, met enkele aanvullingen



eno2 said:


> I prefer  'ik regel dit wel'
> And because it seems to be a problem that needs fixing :
> *Dat los ik wel op.*
> [ThomasK] *Dat komt voor mekaar. Ik krijg* het voor mekaar.
> Komt in orde.*
> 
> Less literal but frequently used (leave it to me):
> *Laat dat maar aan mij over'*
> 
> *Ik zorg (er) wel (voor) dat dit opgelost raakt*.* [ThomasK: Ik los dit wel (voor jou) op. ]
> 
> See what others say...





Englishisgreat said:


> Maak u geen zorgen.
> *Ik regel dit wel. *
> [ThomasK] *Ik krijg* dit wel geregeld *_(I'll get this done)._
> *Ik zorg ervoor (dat X iets doet). *



@Englishisgreat: de *woorden vertaal je in het Engels met 'get' (_get it solved, it gets solved_ - al is dat voor sommige Engelstaligen geen goed of echt Engels)


----------



## eno2

Andere wijzen van uitdrukken slepen vanzelf andere connotaties aan.

Ik zorg (er) wel (voor) dat dit opgelost raakt*. =>Zo nodig  zet ik anderen daarvoor in

ThomasK: Ik los dit wel (voor jou) op. => Ziet er naar uit dat ik het zelf wel kan oplossen. Hoewel héel misschien ook met behulp van anderen.

Nu , I take care of it is niet 'I'll do it myself'. Het is ruimer.

'Ik los dit wel op' is dichter bij ' I'll do it myself'.

Daarom vermeed ik vermijden van het algemene 'care'  en behield 'care' => 'ervoor zorgen'


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zeg niet dat je ongelijk had, maar ik probeerde dezelfde idee wat anders weer te geven. "I'll take care of this" impliceert dat iets op een of andere manier zal gebeuren: door de 'I' zelf vermoedelijk, maar eventueel door een ander via 'I'. Eindresultaat: it's OK.


----------



## eno2

Yep


----------



## Englishisgreat

Eno2 and Thomas,

Vriendelijk bedankt voor jullie antwoorden.

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## Funambule

Englishisgreat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need the translation for to "take care of this".
> 
> Don't worry I will take care of this.
> 
> Can you say:
> 
> Maakt u geen zorgen. Ik regel dit wel of Ik zorg ervoor ?
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Christos



Alles hangt af van de context, maar ik zou zeggen:

Laat maar, dat doe ik wel


Funambule


----------

